# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Midnight Sun Airship Battlemap

## Tiana

Map made for a recent commission through this forum, where people said 'that's too many details' for one map and I said 'nah, it can be done'. Pretty much all details are from the client's writeup, but I added a few points of interest of my own, including the butterfly cage in the zoo. There's a lot going on in this map, though I'm not posting the high res version here (it's just too big).

It would print at around 40 inches long, and covers two maps split up for Roll20's size limitations.

It's imperfect in places but I like the result. I've never done a steampunk map or a ship or airship map layout before. It would not have been possible without Bogie's resources and Mark Oliver's collection of many other battlemap elements. I also created several elements from stock art that I used. Base done in Other World Mapper with ambient lighting and texture overlay and text done in Clip Studio Paint and Affinity Photo respectively.




Battlemap assets created for this map which you can use now too. (playing cards, assorted machinery consoles, cigar, ship captain steering wheel, sconce, spools,

----------


## bkh1914

A great looking map and you really filled it with lots of interesting details.

Are you going to post this in the Finished Maps forum, too?

----------


## Tiana

Thanks. I've never posted any of my art in there. I might. I dunno. I think I'm intimidated by the idea of claiming my art is done. Even though this piece is definitely done.

----------


## bkh1914

Seems like everyone looks at the Finished Maps forum,
but it is a much smaller group that looks at the WIP forums.

Finished Maps will definitely give your maps more exposure.

----------


## LunaticDesign

Very cool!

----------


## DrWho42

i'm really into this! quite frankly, i'm loving all the details~  :Surprised:

----------


## Tiana

Thanks, Lunatic Design and DrWho42.  :Smile:  Yeah, it has a ton of details! I have a variant version I plan to sell too. Once that one is available I'll probably repost it in the finished maps section.

----------


## Mascen

I really want to make a ship map now.

----------


## Tiana

You should.  :Smile:

----------

